

Show HN: No More Open Tabs Left at the Bar - fapi1974
http://www.rememberitapp.com

======
masonhensley
Most people I know that have left their credit card at a bar also leave their
phone, wallet, keys and dignity, but that's another issue in itself.

I think it could be a little more useful if you could add a note to the alarm
about what to remember/ log where it is. What if you end up at bar #3 one
evening and realize you missed the alarm? Which bar did you leave the card at
#1 or #2? What time? etc. Maybe you don't have a location database ("Bar name
#1", "Bar name #2", etc) but an arrow pointing to where the long/lat log was
created (think a compass pointing to your object instead of north). Food for
thought, I realize it would make your app much more complex than it is now;
but I think you could make the UX simple & intuitive.

Last pointer- I am confused how you would use this to remind you not to leave
your phone charging somewhere if the app is on the phone. I think you should
change that example in your image to the grocery list one you mention in your
copy.

~~~
fapi1974
The phone charging paradox was pointed out to me when I tried to get Gizmodo
to write about this in the context of that ill fated iphone4 loss. Oversight!
What I meant was the charger, rather than the phone. As for the extra
functionality, I'll see if I sell any of these things, and the first thing
I'll add is a "specify what to remember" freeform entry, then there's a couple
more things...good suggestion on the compass!

------
fragmede
The reverse would also be very useful - an alarm that goes off when you're
close to your stop on the train/bus/other public transport.

~~~
grok2
Friend of mine has an app that could be used for this (you have to manually
enter the location info). Android only though. See
[https://market.android.com/search?q=locum&c=apps](https://market.android.com/search?q=locum&c=apps).

~~~
fapi1974
yes - definitely a lot of location enabled to-do lists...he's got several
competitors on his page.

------
atourgates
I'd like the option to create labels for my alarm, to remind me exactly what
it is that I'm forgetting.

~~~
fapi1974
Agreed - V2.

